# All Slavic languages: floor and ceiling



## ilocas2

Hello, how do you say floor and ceiling in your language?

Czech:
floor - podlaha
ceiling - strop


----------



## Missemss

Macedonian:
Floor - pod
Ceiling - tavan


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

_floor_ = *podlaha, dlážka, dlažba, zem*

_ceiling_ = *strop, povala, plafón*


----------



## itreius

Serbo-Croatian

_floor_ - *pod*, *tlo*

_ceiling_ - *strop*, *plafon*


----------



## FairOaks

Bulgarian:

под (pod) = floor
таван (tavàn) = ceiling
потон (potòn) = an old word for "ceiling"


----------



## Pajapatak

Serbian:

floor = pod
ceiling = tavanica, plafon


----------



## swintok

Ukrainian

підлога (pidloha) = floor
стеля (stelya) = ceiling


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

floor = *pod, tla*
ceiling = *strop*


----------



## marco_2

Polish:

floor = _podłoga_


ceiling =  _sufit_ , the noun _strop _is used by builders, geologists _(strop jaskini = _roof /ceiling/ of a cave) or miners; _powała - _a ceiling in an old country house.


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian:
підлога (pidloha), долівка (dolivka), діл (dil), мостовиння (mostovynnya) [_not often_], поміст (pomist) [_not often_] = floor
стеля (stelya),  стіль (stil') [_not often_],  столя (stolya) [_not often_], повала (povala) [_dialectal_] = ceiling


----------



## volat

Belarusian:
floor - падлога (padloha)
ceiling - столь (stoĺ)


----------



## Iainmace

Not my native language, but I can say for certain that in Russian they are:
floor: пол (pol) (but other, more precise, words exist: паркет (park*e*t) (wooden flooring) is one that comes to mind).
ceiling: потолок (potol*o*k)


----------



## bibax

It seems that the word plafon, plafón, плафон (from French plafond) for ceiling is quite international. It is used in Czech (esp. in dialects), Slovak, BCS, Russian, Hungarian, Romanian, etc.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish *plafon *is a ceiling with some decorative elements like paintings, sculpture, mosaic etc. which you can find in palaces, churches or some nouveau riches villas.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: 
floor – *пол */pol/ (homonym/homograph with “sex/gender”, which creates opportunity for many jokes)
ceiling – *потолок* /potolok/


----------

